# A few recent ties



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

A few creations from the vice.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I like-em!!! Keep it up.

Have you tried tying a loop of mono to shank and extending it out past the bend under the zonker strip? Helps keep the strip from drooping when it get soaked.


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks man... that one was the first one I tied after did the rest with a mono loop. Now I just have to find some fish to throw them at.


----------

